# (LA) Guinness Is Good For You *** (Chocolate Stud)



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

*(LA) Guinness Is Good For You QAA MH (Chocolate Stud)*

(LA) Guinness Is Good For You *** MH (FC AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH x GRHRCH UH Thunder's Gumbo Maya)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=401532 

Guinness is a 72 lb. chocolate located in Baton Rouge. He is Qualified All Age, a MH, and is running All Age stakes. Amateur owned and handled.

OFA Hips LR-200589E54M-VPI; OFA Elbows LR-EL56747M54-VPI; CERF LR-372309; EIC Clear D11-027673; CNM Carrier.

Notable dogs in his pedigree include: FC AFC Wing Magic's Louisiana Roux MH, FC AFC Barracuda Blue MH, FC AFC HRCH Gator Point’s Sweet Potato Pie, FC AFC River Oaks Way-Da-Go-Rocky, and NFC AFC Storm's Riptide Star. He is from FT lines on his sire's side and from a 4th generation GRHRCH on his dam's side. Prospective bitches must have all health clearances, be negative brucellosis and CNM clear.

Kevin Norman (225)485-9634 [email protected]


----------

